# shake and break bottle



## novelist10 (Feb 14, 2010)

hey guys, we were cleaning out the cab of the 41 dodge and found an old bottle under the seat. all it says on is shake and break, keep refrigerated. it is an 8 oz glass bottle, the label is white with red lettering. any info?


----------



## woody (Feb 14, 2010)

If you can get a picture up on the forum it might help identify the bottle.
 Welcome to the forum!!![]


----------



## novelist10 (Feb 14, 2010)

heres a pic of the bottle. it says shake break on it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2010)

I bet it was a malted milk drink... mid to late 50's.. probably not a soda, as it specified to keep refrigerated.. that's the best I can do without googling it..[]


----------



## novelist10 (Feb 14, 2010)

if its not super valueable we will use it as a radiator catch bottle on the truck.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2010)

[] That use of it could possibly increase the value of it.. however, I suggest you wait to let more forum members have a look at this post, especially the ACL experts.. it might be desirable..


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Keith,

 Welcome. There's a newer model on e-bay.

 Does this mean you're not starting the collection? Whilst looking around, I found this instructive vid under "Stupid Bottle Tricks."


----------



## novelist10 (Feb 14, 2010)

well the truck just got here and is a pile of rusty bits, so there is plenty of time. hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Lunick (Jun 21, 2020)

i just found 3 of these bottles with the white and red lettering with 1965 and 1966 on the bottom


----------

